# opinions please on the Pasteurella (Pneumonia) Vaccine



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Have you used this product? if so what are your thoughts....We are having a time with Pneumonia and Ive been considering vaccinating for it...

thanks :grin:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think Goathiker uses it.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

There are a couple out there, one is an internasal that does 10 animals at the rate of1cc in each nostril. It is called PMH or PM I-1 (cannot read my scribbling)
Will not keep after reconstituting it.
Have not used any pneumonia vac myself.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ive read so much on this my eyes are crossed lol...some have had some scary reactions to it while others have had wonderful results.....I have another doe sick today..thats three in 2 days....we have had crazy weather...its been soaring into the triple digests..then cooling come evening...it could just be that change...Im just looking into my options...I have had URI before, one here one there...but three in 2 days? Hummm...??


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Cathy I too have heard mixed results; one farm had bad reactions, another it works just great.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hum..nasal seems better then shot...: )


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I've always had good results with it. I use the injection that is labeled for goats. You do want to give it over the rear ribs. If given too close to a leg it can make them go lame for a day or two. It is not labeled for goats under 3 months old. I suspect that some people ignore that and it could be the cause of some of the bad reactions. 

The formula was changed a couple years ago to include goats. That should have taken care of some of the bad reactions because before that people had been using a cattle vaccine off label for goats. 

The kids do seem to get descent antibody response from their vaccinated mom to prevent it in the young kids as well.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we have a third goat with high fever...so I need to seriously consider my options..I will call my vet tomorrow and discuss it as well..in the mean time we are keeping tabs on everyone, watching for any sign of acting off even a tiny bit, like Ariel, who didnt come running when I put out fresh minerals...her temp was 107.8! we are taking temps several times a day..poor goats dont know whats going on..but I will not loose another goat to this!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is terrible Cathy. Sounds like the vaccine might be in order for you.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes it sounds like you surely need something.
The little info I got was from a local forum, all well seasoned breeders.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Cathy, Dex came home from that raffle with this type of high fever pneumonia. Not one of my vaccinated herd got so much as a sniffle from him.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> There are a couple out there, one is an internasal that does 10 animals at the rate of1cc in each nostril. It is called PMH or PM I-1 (cannot read my scribbling)
> Will not keep after reconstituting it.
> Have not used any pneumonia vac myself.


Once PMH SQ - Like Nancy is saying, we give it intra nasal. No injection.
http://www.merck-animal-health-usa.com/products/130_120699/productdetails_130_121214.aspx


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification Tim.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you all..this has been frustrating...we get Upper resp. infection off and all but never so many at once!..and fevers are so high!!! 104-105 I have seen even 106, but 108!! my gosh..and they are still walking around..nibbling on hay,,,just noticably not feeling well! Its scary..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Once PMH SQ


Ok so to be clear...this is an injectable but used in goats intra nasal?..and the reaction they talk about it from being injected? Tim have you ever had a reaction in your goats...and I assume all must be well to receive the vaccine? not the ones currently being treated...correct.?...and dose is one time or do you booster it?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I used it for the first time this last season. No problems with the vaccinated does.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

happybleats said:


> Ok so to be clear...this is an injectable but used in goats intra nasal?..and the reaction they talk about it from being injected? Tim have you ever had a reaction in your goats...and I assume all must be well to receive the vaccine? not the ones currently being treated...correct.?...and dose is one time or do you booster it?


That is correct. We use the injectible vaccine squirted up their nose. 1cc in each nostril. The Boer breeders that turned me on to it started using this to AVOID reactions. They also claim great success in preventing pneumonia. One breeder I know gives it twice a year. I use it once a year at about this time before the weather starts getting sketchy. I did my whole herd yesterday.

I'm not expert enough to have an opinion on vaccinating an already sick one or not. I seriously doubt it would hurt them.

They now make this same vaccine specifically intra nasal labeled. I was going to buy it, but my vet only had the SQ yesterday.
http://www.merck-animal-health-usa.com/news/2014-2-4.aspx


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

From what I have been reading, Pasteurella Pneumonia spreads like a virus through nasal fluid and lives there..so using it in the nose makes total sense...


Thank you all for your help...thankfully everyone tonight had normal temps..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We are ordering the vaccination that is given via nasal ..Im actually kind of excited...#1 to be ableot to avoid this kind of illness and #2..no shot!!!..

Ill keep you posted : ) thank you all!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

What's the name of it??? I've used triangle10 and I don't really see a difference  we seem to always get a few but this year with the odd weather we had 4 get sick. Not a total out break but more then I like


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

this was recommended by both Nancy and Tenacross...I have to try something..this virus is scary..there are no symptoms other then fever...super high fever, as high as 108!! no snotty nose..no coughing...just all of a sudden the goat is lethargic...

the name is Once PMH® IN and you now can get it made to do via nasal

http://www.merck-animal-health-usa.com/news/2014-2-4.aspx


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Cathy.
Hopefully your vaccine will come with these things.
It makes the nostril squirting easy. Just attach to a 3cc syringe.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks Tim..if id does not..I will look for one..I was wondering how I was going to get it up their nose lol...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Its done...we used the SQ series since our local shop didnt have the IN...and we didnt want to wait to order...Man..I cant tell you how many sneezed on me!!! YUK...but its done : ) and no more illnesses thus far Im happy to report...hopefully now that they are vaccinated...we wont see it again!! or at least no so severe...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh, Cathy! I'll pray for your herd.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I used it for the first time late last fall after the girls had been bred. They all seemed to be fine afterwards. I have not had a case of pneumonia in years, but it was cold and damp, so I figured I would try it.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I just skimmed this post- I gave an injection of the pasturella vaccine and I thought the doe was 
going to die- She fell down, screamed and then developed a giant lump. She is fine now. (she did not have trouble 
breathing, etc. so no ephedrine was needed).
Can I use that same injectable and nasally squirt it into her nose? That will work? Or did I misunderstand the comments?
Thanks!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im not sure about all pneumonia vaccines but the Once PMH® SQ can be used via nasal...So it would make sense the other could too...i would call a vet and ask first...
I have read many goats do not do well with the injection....I was pleased with the nasal treatment..it was easy..fast and no reaction..plus the virus lives in the nose..so treating via nasal makes perfect sense


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> I just skimmed this post- I gave an injection of the pasturella vaccine and I thought the doe was
> going to die- She fell down, screamed and then developed a giant lump. She is fine now. (she did not have trouble
> breathing, etc. so no ephedrine was needed).
> Can I use that same injectable and nasally squirt it into her nose? That will work? Or did I misunderstand the comments?
> Thanks!


There was another thread going on a few days ago and she asked the same question. Tennacross says no on that one. 
Happy bleats is right it was so nice giving it that way, well except for snot in your face lol the first doe got me right in the eye. But what I did after the 5 one that snotted all over me was instead of the 1cc in each side I did 2ccs in one then held that that side for a few seconds so it had a chance to really get in there and keep them from sneezing. What I REALLY like was you didn't have to give a second dose. That was the main reason after I read all this I went with it. I wanted to get everyone done fast before I lost any more.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> There was another thread going on a few days ago and she asked the same question. Tennacross says no on that one.
> Happy bleats is right it was so nice giving it that way, well except for snot in your face lol the first doe got me right in the eye. But what I did after the 5 one that snotted all over me was instead of the 1cc in each side I did 2ccs in one then held that that side for a few seconds so it had a chance to really get in there and keep them from sneezing. What I REALLY like was you didn't have to give a second dose. That was the main reason after I read all this I went with it. I wanted to get everyone done fast before I lost any more.


Umm. I'm not a vet and shouldn't be giving advise here. I think what I said is "no, I'm not saying you can use some other pneumonia vaccine IN." It got confusing there. The only experience I have with intra nasal vaccinating is with Once PMH SQ given IN.

Here is what I was told: The Once PHM works inta nasal because it is a "Avirulent* Live* Cultures" vaccine. Not a killed virus vaccine.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Is that by prescription? The ONCE PHM?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

No its not RX : ) we got ours at a bovine suppy store...you can order from jeffers...they now have one specifially IN..which is in nasal : ) I hav enot seen it at our TCS..but you can check ...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome, thank Cathy!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I ordered the nasal pneumonia meds from Jeffers! I will just do it the correct way and 
hopefully, it will protect the herd!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I will do it annually for sure..after what we dealt with


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> Umm. I'm not a vet and shouldn't be giving advise here. I think what I said is "no, I'm not saying you can use some other pneumonia vaccine IN." It got confusing there. The only experience I have with intra nasal vaccinating is with Once PMH SQ given IN.
> 
> Here is what I was told: The Once PHM works inta nasal because it is a "Avirulent* Live* Cultures" vaccine. Not a killed virus vaccine.


My mistake I read it wrong and apologize

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Cathy,
Just wondering how this year has been since you vaccinated last fall? I am looking to vaccinate mine and would like to know if it made a difference in this year's kids and does...
Thanks


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Lets see if my memory serves me lol...out of the ones vaccinated I have had one get sick...Daisy fell ill with high temps and the poops after we had some really bad storms....everyone else has faired well..we booster in the next few weeks...so far...so good..


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

We had a few cases of pneumonia last spring so I have decided to vaccinate this fall. I've been looking at the Colorado Serum brand looks like you have to inject twice. 

I have been reading about the nasal Once PMH IN talked about in this thread. I can only find it labeled for cattle. Is there one for goats? It's a one time treatment?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No it's the one for cattle. And you are correct you give it once and then a booster after a year.
With the Colorado serum brand there has been claims that it causes goats to limp. I use the ONCE on my adult animals but last year I lost a few kids. It was suddenly, no signs of anything so of course I jumped on the idea it was silent pneumonia.......it ended up being cocci. But anyways it was suggested to give over the ribs not in the arm pit area for kids since I hold their heads between my legs and reach back to give shots so I said whatever and just gave in the arm pit. It ended up being 90 something kids and none missed a beat. I went with the Colorado brand because I felt the 2cc for that small of kids was too much to put in their nose but I do like the ONCE a lot better on giving it's just a little pricey


----------

